

The House just passed a bill about space mining - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2015/05/22/the-house-just-passed-a-bill-about-space-mining-the-future-is-here/

======
avmich
Surprisingly little is said about Outer Treaty Law and its implications.
Wonder how this law, if enacted, will hold in court.

------
signa11
what about the lagrange points ?

